# Feral Pigeon hit by Ceiling Fan! Pls help!



## fortfun (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi people,
A feral pigeon was hit by our ceiling fan this morning.... It probably came inside our house looking for a spot to make a nest.... Anyway after the pigeon got hit, it fell down on a nearby table, n it had a little blood on one of its wings and neck.... the wing was a minor injury and I think it is recovering from the neck injury too (its stopped slumping its neck after a few hours). I have kept the pigeon with me for the time being. 

The main problem is its right eye - I think it was hit by the fan too! Although there was no blood, it was a bit swollen and it wasnt opening fully after the impact. But now the whole area surronding the eye has swollen up, and it cant open its eye at all! And there is also some translucent liquid coming out of the eye.... What do I do ? Please do help! I would like to release the pigeon into the wild (its natural home) as soon as possible....as long as it can take care of itself....

Please tell me what I can do abt the eye - I know I can trust you people!

Thanks
Dhruv Majumdar


----------



## e0emouse (Jun 30, 2002)

Hello,

You absolutely cannot release that pigeon until the eye heals. Do you have any eye drops for humans? Sterile artificial tears will help. Put 1-2 drops in every 2-3 hours for a few days. Keep the bird in a quiet place with lots of bird seed and a bowl of water at least as deep as the length of your finger. Don't keep it in complete darkness, as it will not eat. He probably has a skull fracture, and the eye is probably injured. Do you have a veterinarian who will see it? Or, is there a center for injured birds near you? Antibiotic eye drops and pain medications like Metacam would really help.

Thank you for being so concerned about this little bird. You are very kind. I hope that he gets better soon.

Kimberly


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for this happened to the poor baby.
Please follow Kimberly's advice and as she said, please don't release the bird untill fully recovered.

Keep us posted.

Reti


----------



## fortfun (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi,

The pigeon's eye seems to be a bit better now.... I think the swelling has reduced a bit, and there is no liquid coming out of the eye, though it is fully closed. I have applied Antibiotic eye drops on the eyelid, because Im afraid to open its eye (Do you think I should do it? Maybe it will ending up hurting the bird more?) I couldnt find any MetaCam in the medical store though. 

The pigeon is not moving its head much like other pigeons do, n its staying very still. And when its occasionally moving, its bumping into things sometimes-guess it hasnt got used to seeing with one eye....

Oh n there are no avian vets in our area, so I will treat it myself. And I can keep the pigeon as long as required, no problems with that!

Will keep u all posted
Thanks for helping!

Dhruv Majumdar


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for this poor little baby.
He probably has a concussion and he might have headache and dizziness, that's why he isn't moving his head much.
Make sure he gets enough fluids in him, also another antiinflammatory, any would be good. Prednison would work best, it is a powerful antiinflamatory and would reduce the swelling of the brain.
Also continue keeping him in a quiet and semi dark room, where he is not bothered by trafic.

Please keep us updated.

Reti


----------



## fortfun (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi!
I got some good news! The bird can now open its eye, even tho its red inside.... I guess the bird cannot see with that eye again.... Anyway now its moving about a bit, and was perching, and guess what - it laid an egg! But its not sitting on it tho....

Im continuing giving it the eye drops and I have kept it secluded from my other pigeons....More as it develops!

Btw, I noticed that the pigeon is missing three toes from its right foot....Guess they got cut off or something in some previous accident?

Dhruv Majumdar


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so glad this she is doing better.
Don't let her go though, please, not until completely recovered. 
I wouldn't remove her egg either, not untill she lays the second one, then see what happens. If she wants to sit on the eggs, let her do so (you can replace them with dummies, or boil them).

Thank you for caring for this little bird.

Reti


----------

